
Mercedes-Benz onboard logic unit (OLU) source code leaks online - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mercedes-benz-onboard-logic-unit-olu-source-code-leaks-online/
======
anonymousiam
Anybody have a link?

~~~
alexhaber
Git:
[https://git.rip/exconfidential/daimler](https://git.rip/exconfidential/daimler)
7z Archive: [https://archive.org/details/daimler-
olu](https://archive.org/details/daimler-olu)

